# Show your "OMG, We're gonna die" pics or your boat taking one over the bow type pics



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

*Show your "OMG, We're gonna die" pics or your boat taking one over the bow type pics*

If you guys have any pics of bad weather/big waves/OMG moments, I would like to see them.

Always been a bit fascinated as to what it takes to get back home when you are in too small of a boat in too big weather.

I only had one close call, when I speared a wave in my little boat and put a ton of water in the boat in already bad weather. Wasn't sure I was going to be able to keep enough speed to get her drained and keep the nose in the air. Pucker factor was high until the bilge caught up.

- GrouperGroper


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Hold my beer while I steer!
http://cdn2.shipspotting.com/photos/middle/5/6/0/120065.jpg


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I never had one in a Boat but I have had my share of thoughts of, "this time we're not making it". They always followed later with some hard stares and laughs.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Had one the other day, no time to take pictures, too busy bailing.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I had one 2 weeks ago going to the Dike party, lets just say I should have launched at the dike, i am grateful no one got pictures. rs


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

It was pretty sporty the day we took a 33' boat from Charleston, SC around Cape Fear to Beaufort, NC. We were running down sea in 6-8's and stuffed into a double up. No water over the bow on this one but it was close...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

No pics, but when I was about 10 my dad and I were at the end of the North Jetties in a 16' wooden boat. A storm came up real fast. We never wore PFD's back then. When he made me put one on ( the old orange ones ) and sit on the floor of the boat. We took on alot of water. He kept looking back at me with a very worried look on his face. Even at 10 years old I knew we were in trouble. I was scared to death! The good Lord was watching over us that day. We made it in and laughed about it all the way home.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bird said:


> It was pretty sporty the day we took a 33' boat from Charleston, SC around Cape Fear to Beaufort, NC. We were running down sea in 6-8's and stuffed into a double up. No water over the bow on this one but it was close...


Lot of sky in that picture. rs


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My old stomping grounds, Bird. I moved down to TX from Wilmington, NC.

That boat looks like it's got a good Carolina flare, aptly named. It's no coincidence that area is called the Graveyard of the Atlantic. Frying Pan Shoals, Cape Fear, Cape Lookout, Diamond Shoals...all treacherous shallow water areas, and the inlets up there don't play, either. Only one in NC has jetties (Masonboro), the others are shallow water and constantly shifting. Tides range 3-5 feet twice a day! You learn real quick how to read the water :an6:


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

Great idea for a thread...I too like to see what people get into.

Has anyone ever noticed how small waves look in pictures and video? I have filmed my bay boat in solid 4 footers and it looks like nothing on video. Makes the waves in "Deadliest Catch" that much more amazing.


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

How does anyone think hey let me get my camera? Im just thinking I hope I stay alive.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I doubt you'll get many pictures, when you're in a situation like that taking a photo is the last thing on your mind. 

About 12 or 13 years ago when I still had my offshore boat opening day of snapper season had really crappy weather, typical of Spring in Texas. We got to the dock about 6:30 that April morning and waited it out. About 10 or so, we finally decided that it had cleared up enough to head out, mind you there was still some lightning on the horizon and it was still raining a bit. We hit the Matagorda jetties and I really should have known better before we even cleared them but we were all really mad at the fish for some reason. It took us a little over 2 hours to make it 2 miles offshore when common sense finally kicked in. We took green water over the bow a couple of times, fortunately the boat was built to withstand bad decisions and could handle worse weather than we could but we still put it to the test. After making the run out, one of the guys said we might as well try to fish this rig before going back, the lines were running out at a 120* angle to the boat, even if I had it in gear to hold us in place.

Took us 20 minutes to make it back in with a following sea and when I checked the weather buoy later that afternoon, it was recording for real 8' seas while we were out. Not something I should have taken a single engine 21' boat into but the good Lord was watching over our foolish butts, as He often does. 

Wishin4Fishin, Shaky and Steelersfan were on that trip with me. I wonder how they remember it?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cobia said:


> Great idea for a thread...I too like to see what people get into.
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed how small waves look in pictures and video? I have filmed my bay boat in solid 4 footers and it looks like nothing on video. Makes the waves in "Deadliest Catch" that much more amazing.


I have video from the same day as my above pic but you're right, no justice to how big it really was.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

My dad was in Merchant Marines in Liberty ships during WW2 and saw lots of rough seas. I only saw him afraid once. 

We were in West Matagorda fishing the south shoreline in Nov 1975. No weather radar back then. He kept watching the horizon and said abruptly , "boy, let's go!"

He put a plug of RedMan in his mouth, fired up the 1961 28 HP Evinrude on the 16' flat bottom and off we went running flat out for Parker's Cut. The whole horizon was turning black with a nasty blue norther. 

We both put on the orange tie on life vests when the winds hit. The bay was like Victory at Sea. He had me go up front and hold on to keep the bow down. He was doing everything he could to hold the tiller handle and work the engine I was never so glad to see the Colorado river. 

I have never forgotten that trip out of the hundreds we made.

He shared he even saw it worse before and had to spend the night on the shoreline.


----------



## GrouperGroper (Jul 9, 2013)

*400+ ft. tanker taking one on the chin*

I used to work 4 stolt tankers years ago. Think it was this pic of one of their panamax tankers they had framed on the wall. I believe they were about 498 feet total to fit through the lockes. Can u imagine being on that thing or say a 150ft private yacht in that storm...

http://nswrecks.net/ns-images/StoltSurf-karstenpetersen.jpg


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I never had one in a Boat but I have had my share of thoughts of, "this time we're not making it". They always followed later with some hard stares and laughs.


That's because someone was shooting at you. End result was you shot better and you made it. 

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

bg;4984739
Wishin4Fishin said:


> From what I remember, it was me and Stf who finally forced ya to turn around. W4F is the one who lost his new snapper slapper on that ill fated line dump. I know you just wanted to see if we could make it to Cuba! lol
> 
> Btw, it all ended well. Had a good lunch at the harbor anyways! Hard to believe it was that long ago though. Sheesh!


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

After this pic, all hell broke loose. Motor wouldn't start so I took the pic. It was weird how flat it got just prior.









Couldn't see where we were going so we pulled onto an island and covered the whole boat with a tarp til it was over lol. Then it got pretty and we kept fishing.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

NOT SHARKNADO!!!! We all gunna DIE!!!!


----------



## Claybob (Nov 12, 2012)

This thread actually brought back a good memory for me. My Father had just got 

diagnosed with terminal cancer. We got drunk at the Corpus Christi Greyhound 

track and won a tidy sum on a longshot. We then decided to take an AM 

snapper trip on the Scat Cat. The wind was howling out of the North, but a 

handful of knuckleheads braved it.. payed our 70 bucks and off we went. 

We cleared the jetties and all hell broke loose. My memory of the event ain't 

the greatest.. But I do remember a family of Asians sitting on the floor of the 

cabin, holding hands and praying... all the while we were slamming into waves 

and the whole boat was shuddering.. stuff was falling down on our heads lol.

The Capt. turned it around and we got a full refund  What a morning.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

*June 2, 2013*

It's a little easier to talk about now after the fact, but that was definetly one of the most scared I've ever been in my life. We were on my buddy's 24' wellcraft w/a, catching huge snapper in the hospital area when that storm hit us. I was definetly too busy holding on to take a picture, but I remember seeing a standpipe about 10 miles or so from hospital with a crew boat anchored sideways to it. We came around the side of the crew boat for a little shelter and I could see what looked to be about a 37' sea hunter come up out of the trough, then go down and all you could see was the outriggers. I remember saying "if that big a boat is bobbing around like that I wonder what we look like." My buddy who is not really religious insisted we stop and light a candle at the church on our way back home... Mother nature can be an unforgiving bia.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Been on a few good ones. We headed out of Port Canaveral once on a head boat. I blieve the boat was probably about 80' long, give or take a little. We headed out and the wind was pretty stiff. The rollers were big, but spaced out pretty good. Roller were probably 10-12' or so. We got out about 20-30 miles, and started fishing. One person caught the single largest flounder i have ever seen, and the captain blew the horn to bring the lines back in. No sooner had we dropped anchor did the spacing on the rollers get tighter, and tighter, and tighter. The roller got taller, and began breaking over at the tops. We rode back in in 15-20' seas. We were all ordered to get into the cabin, and find something to hold on to. I remember looking out the windows, and could not see the sides of the boat. Nothing but water. Most everyone's privately owned coolers were washed to the back of the boat, and they were all full of sea water. Roughest weather i've been in.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

here is a pic of the boat i manage coming over from Norway to the GoM after she was built. she is 340ft long and deck is about 6ft out of the water.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

no pics but we have taken quite a few over my buddys Triton bass boat lol best one was when he first got it, three of us were fishing Conroe he was getting use to the hotfoot and we took 2 over the bow lol first one wasn't so bad but the second one almost washed me out of the boat cause i was sittn in the middle ended up on the back deck lol.

the last good one we did was on Livingston we had been fishing Penwaugh and both of us noticed that the wind was ripping the tops of the trees so we fished a lil more and what greeted us at the entrance were some nice 3fters took one that filled the console up with water then the bilge fuse blew-out, lucky we were close to a cove with a nice beach so we ran her up on the sand and changed fuse then continued on our nice journey back to kick a poo fun times lol


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

In big water, I ain't taking pictures.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, where's the pic of the guy fishing being attacked by the seagull?


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

GrouperGroper said:


> .....I speared a wave in my little boat and put a ton of water in the boat in already bad weather.
> - GrouperGroper


Had that happen when I was 14 & with my uncle in the ICW. His boat was a 15' tri-hull and as we passed a tug the boat took a huge wave over the bow. Immediately we were knee deep in water with no bilge pump.

Since the event I have always sought to purchase low side or no side boats.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

no time for pics, too busy encouraging my bilge pumps, putting out the fire and hotwiring the motor..

A


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Still pics of offshore adventures never do justice to the conditions. I've been out in some stuff, taken pictures and looked at them later and it never looks as bad as it was.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



bg said:


> I doubt you'll get many pictures, when you're in a situation like that taking a photo is the last thing on your mind.
> 
> About 12 or 13 years ago when I still had my offshore boat opening day of snapper season had really crappy weather, typical of Spring in Texas. We got to the dock about 6:30 that April morning and waited it out. About 10 or so, we finally decided that it had cleared up enough to head out, mind you there was still some lightning on the horizon and it was still raining a bit. We hit the Matagorda jetties and I really should have known better before we even cleared them but we were all really mad at the fish for some reason. It took us a little over 2 hours to make it 2 miles offshore when common sense finally kicked in. We took green water over the bow a couple of times, fortunately the boat was built to withstand bad decisions and could handle worse weather than we could but we still put it to the test. After making the run out, one of the guys said we might as well try to fish this rig before going back, the lines were running out at a 120* angle to the boat, even if I had it in gear to hold us in place.
> 
> ...


Bernie, 
That was a fun day. Didn't we head back to the bay and try for some trout/reds/flounder before we got lunch?

It was almost that bad when you took me, my wife and her little brother out. Hmm...noticing a pattern here. :smile:

I have been in much worse than that up on Lake Erie though so that is why I wasn't concerned. Once I saw the current ripping so bad when we tried to fish, figured it wasn't worth it to hate the snapper that much.

Fished a celebrity charity tourney (Steelers vs. Bills) out of Dunkirk, NY one weekend and we had retired Steelers lineman Tunch Ilkin fishing with us on our 25' hard top Skiff Craft (lap strake wood boat built by the Amish in Ohio). We got caught in a bad cold front that kicked out multiple water spouts, 50+ mph winds and 10' rollers that were capping hard. Took several over the bow and hard top but just kept the bow into it. Only lasted for an hr and it calmed down to 5'to 7' rollers after that. Tunch did get a huge brown trout that he ended up getting mounted. I can still remember him standing up, holding on to the hard top with his head poking up, screaming like Lt. Dan from Forrest Gump when he was on the shrimp boat, water soaking his face.

Scariest for me was on Erie out of Erie, PA and I was operating the boat with some friends and we almost had our limit of walleyes. When we started the day, it was 2 to 4's and nice. Trolling was easy. Around 1 pm we were 10 miles or so out and it was up to 5 to 7's, capping, and getting worse. We were trolling and had 12 lines out (downriggers, dipsy divers, planer boards). You have to make gentle turns or you get one heck of a mess. Well, as I was making our last turn for the last downwind troll to top off the box, I get in the ditch, we roll as a big wave hits broadside and just happens to cap as we are rolling. If it weren't for the low hard top and low CG of our boat, we would have went over. You had to step down to get under the hard top to stand up. I whipped it around out of the ditch ASAP and dealt with the tangles, finished off the limit, and quartered our way back to port. We were all a little white knuckled after that one.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

My OMG moment was in the late 60's. I was 10 or so. My dad had a 14 or 15ft wooden v-hull boat with a 35 HP Gale outboard. Weather had gotten bad, but he decided to go ahead & try to make it from the intercoastal, across Aransas Bay to the old Sea Gun Sports Inn. I realized how bad it was when he put on his life jacket. About half way across he told me the first thing we were doing when we got home was buying a bigger boat. Some how we made it, & he was right. Never went out in it again. He sold it & we bought a 18ft tri-hull Lamar Charger from Red Wing boat company.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

When I was in college I use to fish SKA tournaments out of Charleston in the Summer. We were coming in with a 42# kingfish according to our Boga. We took a huge wave over the bow of a 22' bay boat and it washed the cooler out of the boat with this fish. We could not turn around because we had way too much water in the boat and had to keep going to drain the water. By the time we were able to turn around the fish sunk to the bottom and we had an empty cooler with a few drinks floating around it. That day was very flat but a rogue wave coming into the Charleston Jetties cost me over 10 grand because a 36# kingfish won that tournament and I know the Boga was not off by 6#s.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

It's a Whaler - not a problem...


----------



## Trey C (May 21, 2004)

*HA ! still funny*



shallow minded said:


> ok, where's the pic of the guy fishing being attacked by the seagull?


hahaahahah - now thats a scary seagull !


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

well its not a pic, but a video of exactly what you are asking. thread. Invincible stickin the swell and taking it over the bow. right at about the 0:30 mark. look carefully at how much water is in the back, looks at about knee high


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Dang. That guy getting slammed was brutal.

But on a bright note, the bait is still swimming around.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Weather*

This picture wasn't taken from a boat. I took it from my front porch. This is a storm rolling into POC a few weeks back. It didn't deliver too much rain, but the lightening chased me off the porch and into the house.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Don't forget this recent classic!


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

gigem87 said:


> Don't forget this recent classic!


talk about a headache.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I am used to running a small boat, as I have a little Shoalwater 14.5' Cat. I actually made sure I knew where the life jackets were this day. I went fishing with a few buddies out of Cozumel. This boat is owned by some friends down there (not a charter). It's a 26' panga with a 90hp Yamaha. It's hard to tell from the video and pics but it was a little "sporty" this day!





We were rewarded with this Mahi for our efforts.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

"OMG, we are out of beer AND out of money!"

j/k


----------

